# Iowa/Illinois - Quad City Area - Need 3 players / PT DM's okay too



## Kai' (Jul 12, 2007)

I'm in Bettendorf, Iowa, a part of the Quad-City area.  Looking for 3 players. Part-time DM's are welcome too.  

v3.5 is the preferred version, splat books and ebberon and faerun races and/or classes on a case by case basis only.  

The gaming environment is on a 3rd story of an apartment building.  No smoking indoors.  There is one small dog, a yorkie.

Regards, 
M

Chateau Knoll Apartments
2900 Middle Road
Bettendorf, IA 52722

206.459.0615


----------



## jay.. (Aug 14, 2010)

Are you still looking for players? If so I am looking for a group. I can't play monday through friday because I work second shift but if your group meets on the weekends I'd be please to join. 

my number is 309-794-1005

ty, 
James


----------



## jay.. (Aug 14, 2010)

Are you still looking for players? If so I would be highly interested in playing although I can only play on the weekends as right now I am busy working 2nd shift Monday though Friday. If I can fit in please give me a call.. 

309-794-1005

If I don't answer please leave a message.

ty, 
James


----------

